# 
,        ?  ,          ?        /?      ?

----------

.
 ,  ,   .
   .

----------

?

----------


## nataly22091977

,       ,      -      ,      ,     ,     .

----------

?     ,     ,     .

----------

> -


*Nataly...*,  .   212-  .
   .  2010       .  ,     2010   .

----------

> ,       ,      -      ,      ,     ,     .



 :Wow: 

...

----------

-     ,       .   -  .   -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   -  .   -  .


   ?      212-  ...

----------


## margo46

> -     ,       .   -  .   -  .


     , ..  -      .

----------

212-  .7 .1  .2      . ,     -    .
   ,     () , ,    -,      .          ,      (. 1, 2 . 7  N 212-).          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.7 212-
       ,    ""  1  1  5   ,   *   ,*     , **           .
..        ,   **.
       .

----------


## GSokolov

... .  -  .     . 129     ,         .     ,       .     __     ,           . 57  . ..     .       .
     .

----------

1.           .                    ,       ,  ,           .

2.      .   8   23         .   ,     .

3.       .

----------


## GSokolov

1.       ?
2.    ,  -  ( -    )      ?
 ,       ,         ,   .        . ..   ,   2-   ,        ,       .

----------

1.  -      .
2.    15   1  2010.          "".
3.           - ..       ?        -  . 

:    2010 .          .           ,       ?

:    . 129       (  ) :
-        , , ,     ;
-   (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     );
-   (    ,     ).
,           ,     24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,           " ( -  N 212-),      1  2010 .
 ,         ,          . "" . 1 . 1 . 5  N 212-.
 . 1 . 7  N 212-        ,   . "" . 1 . 1 . 5  N 212-, ,  ,    ,             - ,     ,   (  ,  ,   . 2 . 1 . 5  N 212-).
                 ,       ,  ,           .
 1  2010 .             . 24   ,   1  2010 .  .       ,             ,      ,  .     . . 1  3 . 236, . 1 . 252  .           16.11.2007 N 03-04-06-02/208.

..


1 
21.01.2010

----------


## GSokolov

> ,       ,  ,           .


 ,  212-       - ,     ,        (    ):  ,  .  ,  .           ,     . 129  :
"  (  ) -    ...,    ...   (...   )". ,    , __ ,           __ . :Confused:    3 .236     .
  , -      ,              ,  ,   ,       .
 ,      ,  ,  :
)      ,     ;
)     ;
)       ;
)        ,        .

----------


## Lucie_K

5  2010 . N 473-19 (        )   ,    212-        .   : "     "  : "   ".      :
_     .
   57    ,  ,    (        ( ) , ,    ).
_
..    ,        ,    26%,     .

----------


## GSokolov

23.03.2010 N 647-19 http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r240_06.htm 
     .

----------

,        23.03.2010  647-19  ,   .    .

----------

..  .     .        :   ?

----------

: "    " ?

----------


## mln

** 



> .. ,      -   :
>  ()      ,      (  ,   . .).
> 
>          :
>    (. 5 . 2 . 57  );
>    (. 2 . 135  );
>       (   ,     .) (. 2 . 135, . 8  ).
> 
>            ..    ( ,   . .)       (. 11  10/99).
> ...

----------


## mln

: __ 




> .. ,      -   :
> 
> , .
> 
>   4  ,      ,   ,      7  1999 .  765.           (    18  2007 .  02-13/07-10008). ,             ,      .    ,     ,       ,   .         18  2007 .  02-13/07-10008,  10  2007 .  02-13/07-9665.
> 
>        (., ,     25  2008 .  5099/08,  24  2007 .  17045/07;      13  2008 .  -40/9447-08,  29  2007 .  -40/13571-07; -   11  2007 .  08-5294/2007; -   4  2005 .  43-28038/2004-10-958;    8  2008 .  14-1284/2008-51/10,  22  2007 .  23-4802/06-10-213; -   24  2008 .  33-8071/07-02-1640/08;    12  2006 .  03-04/06-1/4247).
> 
>  
> ...

----------


## mln

,   .




> .. ,      -   :
> 
> 
>              :
>      (. 1 . 255  . 21 . 270  );
>       (. 2 . 255  ).
> 
>         10  2009 .  03-03-06/1/457,  24  2008 .  03-03-06/1/719,  20  2005 .  03-05-02-04/5.
> 
> ...

----------

!   !!

----------


## SlavaSlavina

(( 

     2        34% ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

:yes:

----------


## elenepl

, ,      (%  )  .    2011.    . 
           (      2011)?
 ,   :Frown: ,          ,     (((((
.

----------


## mln

> , ,      (%  )  .    2011.    . 
>            (      2011)?
>  ,  ,          ,     (((((
> .


    2008   ""  



> :                ,     ( ,    . .)? 
> :         , .     24.12.2007  922,          ,   ,  ,    . 
> ,      ,       (,  ,  ). 
>   ,  ,        .
>   ,

----------


## mln

....   ,        ,        2009-2011    :yes:

----------


## elenepl

? :Frown:      /?

----------


## elenepl

*mln*, ,     .    -    ,   .      .       "   "     ?

----------


## elenepl

*mln*, 



> 2009-2011


      ,   + ?

----------


## mln

> *mln*, ,     .    -    ,   .      .       "   "     ?


               .     ,    ,     :     ,     , .          ,          (           ).
            -   .         , , -,    ,   . 
-,   ()          ,     ,            ()          .. http://git42.rostrud.ru/questioner/20657/24144.shtml 


   :
-  ;
-   ;
-   ;
-   ;
-  ;
-  ;
*!*  :
-   ,        (   -   ) ;
-  ,         .

----------


## mln

> *mln*,       ,   + ?


  ,        
        .....      ......    ....
_         ,    . ._ http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/ed...sti/310233/05/    .

----------

,  ..      8 ,  ,   ..  ,         ,     .  ,           ?

----------


## mln

...... :Smilie:

----------


## imp743

!

, ,    8     1000  .
         :
1. .
   ,     8    ,    - , +    ,     (5 ).      .
2.      .
  "    "     ,   ..,        .

      )

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   -  .   -  



> ,   ..


 -  .  -    ,     .

----------


## imp743

,     ) ..    ( +  ),    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( +  ),    ?


.

----------


## imp743

:Smilie:

----------

